# tinydns and dnscache on same box

## glurps

i am trying to setup tinydns and dnscache on the same box.

dnscache listens on 10.0.4.2 address of only interface.

i have tried to setup tinydns to 127.0.0.1 as well as some "fake" ip.

however whatever i do i cant connect:

```
# dig @127.0.0.1 blabla

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> @127.0.0.1 blabla

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

# cd /service/tinydns/root/

# ./add-host test.in-addr.arpa 10.0.1.2

# make

# dig @127.0.0.1 test  

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> @127.0.0.1 test

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

```

also once this works i dont know howto tell dnscache to to get the ips for the local nets from tinydns.

so:

1. what address to bind tinydns to

2. how to tell dnscache to get ips from tinydns for localnet

----------

## GetCool

Well, I don't have any experience with tinydns/dnscache, but I assume you've read the part of the FAQ that covers this setup?

----------

## glurps

yes, but i think i should rephrase my questions:

1. why isnt tinydns responding despite:

```
# netstat -nlp | grep 53

tcp        0      0 10.0.4.2:53             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3478/dnscache       

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3277/tcpserver      

udp        0      0 10.0.4.2:53             0.0.0.0:*                           3478/dnscache       

udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*                           3275/tinydns        

# svstat /service/*

/service/axfrdns: up (pid 3277) 2526 seconds

/service/dnscachex: up (pid 3478) 203 seconds

/service/tinydns: up (pid 3275) 2526 seconds
```

2. how do i tell dnscache to query tinydns for host without a domainname part like: mybox, daserva (not mybox.local...)

----------

## glurps

i configured djbdns like so:

```
dnscache-conf dnscache dnslog /var/dnscache 10.0.4.2

ln -s /var/dnscache /service

cd /var/dnscache/root/ip

touch 10.0.1

touch 10.0.2

touch 10.0.3

touch 10.0.4

tinydns-conf tinydns dnslog /var/tinydns 127.0.0.1

ln -s /var/tinydns /service

cd /service/tinydns/root

./add-host foo.bar

make
```

and get this:

```
server tinydns # netstat -a -n | grep 53

tcp        0      0 10.0.4.2:53             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*                           

udp        0      0 10.0.4.2:53             0.0.0.0:*                           

server tinydns # cat log/main/current 

@4000000045282c211e2f0ef4 starting tinydns

@4000000045282e951d82c57c 7f000001:8001:3507 - 0001 firewall.internatl

@4000000045282e983ae60e6c 7f000001:8001:528f - 0001 firewall.internal

@4000000045282e9d3aecd0e4 7f000001:8001:528f - 0001 firewall.internal

@4000000045282ea23af208d4 7f000001:8001:528f - 0001 firewall.internal

@4000000045282eef29fb371c starting tinydns

@4000000045282ef31509c3dc 7f000001:8001:bba4 - 0001 firewall.internal

@4000000045282ef815419104 7f000001:8001:bba4 - 0001 firewall.internal

@4000000045282efd1546a5cc 7f000001:8001:bba4 - 0001 firewall.internal

@4000000045282f7d0c948afc 7f000001:8001:c7e8 - 0001 firewall.internal

@40000000452830773712cb04 7f000001:8001:6dce - 0001 firewall.internal

@400000004528307c3713d4a4 7f000001:8001:6dce - 0001 firewall.internal

@40000000452830813716af1c 7f000001:8001:6dce - 0001 firewall.internal

@40000000452835f8013a338c starting tinydns

@400000004528378339ae7cb4 7f000001:8001:cc3b - 0001 firewall.internal

@400000004528378839cddbf4 7f000001:8001:cc3b - 0001 firewall.internal

@400000004528378d39d0878c 7f000001:8001:cc3b - 0001 firewall.internal

server tinydns # dig @127.0.0.1 foo.bar

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> @127.0.0.1 foo.bar

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

server tinydns # dig @10.0.4.2 foo.bar

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> @10.0.4.2 foo.bar

; (1 server found)

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 6251

;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;foo.bar.                       IN      A

;; Query time: 235 msec

;; SERVER: 10.0.4.2#53(10.0.4.2)

;; WHEN: Sun Oct  8 01:39:20 2006

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 25

server tinydns # 
```

----------

